# Ram Air on 2006??



## spclfx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok I know this sounds stupid, but I hardly ever drive my 06 GTO. I was playing around under the hood and discovered that the hood scoops appear to be operable. there are two what appears to be vacuum hoses that run under the hood insulation and when I jiggle the scoops from underneath they try to open.
Do '06 GTO's have some sort of scoops that open at a certain engine speed?
I bought the car used and it does have an aftermarket cold air induction unit but it's not connected to anything other than the intake manifold.
Yep I know you are wondering why I didn't notice this long ago. 
Thanks for your help.
R


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought those were the hoses for the windshield washers. Will have to look again...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They are washer hoses. You can take the scoop inserts out if you want to but there is no "ram air" to the engine and even if there was it would be of little consequence.


----------

